

Amazon's Current Employees Raise the Bar for New Hires - henrik_w
http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702304753504579285133045398344

======
jaachan

       he once vetoed a candidate for a programming job
       because the candidate didn't know much about a
       specific programming language
    

and then

    
    
       You want someone who can adapt to new roles in
       the company, not just someone who can fill the
       role that's vacant
    

Uh-hu

